# Small Motif, GTK,... Alsa Volume Mixer ?



## Spartrekus (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello,

Would you eventually know a good small Motif, GTK,... Alsa Volume Mixer ? 
Ideally it has limited dependencies.

Thank you for your help and infos.


----------

